# Dasher for Sale



## ScottyinCT (Apr 20, 2011)

Check it out on Craigslist. I'm taking offers. If you want to pay to have it shipped somewhere, I can work with you. I would love for someone to get this back on the road.

https://newlondon.craigslist.org/cto/d/1980-volkswagen-dasher-and-vw/6319380811.html


----------



## ScottyinCT (Apr 20, 2011)

I've found a good home for the Dasher. No longer available.


----------

